# Owning an English school



## starnexus (Feb 3, 2012)

Hello Fellow Expats,

I live in a small city here in southern Mexico and I own an English school here. I just started in April. So far so good but there's been some growing pains. I'd love to talk to some other English school owners to hear some different perspectives. 

One problem I'm having is with my Jr. High level students all said my class is boring. This is in stark contrast to ALL my other age groups who have had very positive comments about my classes. I think the book I'm using World English is not appropriate for them. What is a good book to use for this age group? 


Thanks


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

starnexus said:


> Hello Fellow Expats,
> 
> I live in a small city here in southern Mexico and I own an English school here. I just started in April. So far so good but there's been some growing pains. I'd love to talk to some other English school owners to hear some different perspectives.
> 
> ...


I don't have my own school but I am an English teacher. Unfortunately, I have no experience working with the age group you've having trouble with and know nothing about World English. Are you using the same book for all your students? If you are, that is not a good idea at all! In any event, there are not that many English teacher on this forum, so I suggest connecting with this forum for help: Job Discussion Forums :: View Forum - Mexico. Good luck.


----------

